# How long can bacon sit after cure before smoking?



## derag2 (Jun 9, 2016)

So the temps are going to be really high, I was planning on smoking my bacon but now I'm not sure....  If I do decide not to how long can it sit in the fridge after I wash it and dry it....  Do I wrap in plastic wrap?  If I do smoke I'm going to wake up early to start it...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 9, 2016)

You can go a week, beyond that I would freeze it...JJ


----------

